# Show us your cans/earphones!



## VVoltz (Jan 16, 2012)

Over the years, my audio taste became a little snobbier in terms of quality of the music I listen to. The more bit rate, the better.
Because of that I also became a little more demanding on the hardware that I use, I don't call myself an audiophile (yet) as I'm not that paranoid with the clarity, depth, balance and other fancy words that audiophiles have; I am however, past the phase of just using any pair of headphones, specially the ones that come with any iPod.

With that said, here is what I use right now:







Studio Headphones, Beats by Dre

I know, I know, there are a lot of haters of the brand they call them overpriced and too mainstream; I can only say that I bought these refurbished for half the price and they sound better than what I can afford for the same price.

So how about you? Do you have any preferred cans or earphones? Show us yours!

Edit: grammar


----------



## Chanser (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## MeowTheMouse (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 16, 2012)

HeartBeatz by Lady Gaga.
Best $150 I ever spent


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 16, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


>







Chanser said:


>




Wow!, which ones are those?


----------



## Chanser (Jan 16, 2012)

Sennheiser IE8.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 16, 2012)

JVC HAFX67W Air Cushion Headphone (White)





It's fairly cheap (you can probably get it under $20) and the quality is alright, I guess (I don't really care much for quality, so I don't really know...), but above all, these are highly comfortable. It never leaves my ears hurting after prolonged use, which is all I really cared for.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 16, 2012)

Beyerdynamic DTX 800

Had them since December 2008 (something of a record for me) although I did just have to redo the plug end after a fat man broke them on the plane- forgot how annoying it is to solder enamel coated wire (I cheated and stuck them in the flame from the cooker- also forgot how quick enamel burns).
I have never been happy with paying the silly money for headphones but I am certainly with VVoltz on the point of not using any old piece of junk.

They work well although as I do not like the noise cancelling ones it seems these do just as good a job of being speakers for everybody around me and the 3m of cable seems a tad excessive although it is nice to be able to slide around on the chair a bit. My only real problem is I can not wear them with a hat (my ears are too oddly shaped to handle in ear headphones) but as I do not listen to things when out and about I am OK with that.

Bring on ultrasonic speakers.


----------



## klim28 (Jan 16, 2012)

Senheisser CX 500


----------



## Fudge (Jan 16, 2012)

Got them for Christmas. Good quality and very loud if need be. Their Sony ZX Series Stereo Headphones.


----------



## mjax (Jan 16, 2012)

$3 only. I am cheap poor.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 16, 2012)

Turtle Beach Ear force px21 *Headset* (It has a mic, on the left side, Bad angle :3)
There pretty awesome Quality wise


----------



## CCNaru (Jan 16, 2012)

Jumped on the bandwagon and got me ATH-M50. works pretty good, was $200 but got on sale for like $140


----------



## rehevkor (Jan 16, 2012)

At the moment I am using a set of fairly generic Senheisser in hear headphones - I find if I spend a lot on high end headphones they just break down faster :/


----------



## jamesaa (Jan 16, 2012)

Sony MDR-EX700 - second pair, annoyingly I lost the first pair while running from my car to my house in a ridiculous amount of rain, went back out to look for them when i noticed but they had been washed away :-(

I normally use them in conjunction with this so i'm not tied to my laptop/computer/TV:




(Sony Ericsson MW600)

I also have these but don't use them often as after a couple of hours they start to feel uncomfortable as they press my glasses into the side of my head:




(Sony MDR XD200)

EDIT: Replaced massively oversized picture with smaller one.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 16, 2012)

rehevkor said:


> At the moment I am using a set of fairly generic Senheisser in hear headphones - I find if I spend a lot on high end headphones they just break down faster :/


Pic!!


----------



## xist (Jan 16, 2012)

Sennheiser HD 25-1 II's. I considered the ATH-M50's but these seemed like a better option for both SQ and portability. I never thought i'd ever spent over £100 on headphones....


----------



## Devin (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## rehevkor (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 16, 2012)

They cost me about £2 or something. Do the job. I don't care much for high quality music, I would notice the difference yes, it's just low quality (well, these aren't actually that bad, very good considering the price) doesn't bother me. Only thing I care about is whether they can stay in my ear for long periods of time without falling out / annoying me, which these don't.


----------



## nando (Jan 16, 2012)

these are my favorites. i have several pairs and i've had them for over 10 years now. 1 pair just got replaced by koss for free after so many years. 








and i have these for when i really want to ignore people


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jan 16, 2012)

for music






For gaming buyed it with some money from my birthday and x-mas


----------



## hobo33 (Jan 16, 2012)

For my 360 I use Turtle Beach x31's with the Earforce DSS. Works great but occasionally I get a lot of static with them, but I need wireless headphones for gaming 
The Turtle Beach x12's were a gift from a friend and since I can't use them at home I keep them in my dorm and use them to listen to music, work pretty well.
For my MP3 player I just use w/e headphones came with it.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jan 16, 2012)

jamesaa said:


> I also have these but don't use them often as after a couple of hours they start to feel uncomfortable as they press my glasses into the side of my head:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this as well.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 16, 2012)

Customized Hello Kitty headphones ;3

Basemodel is the Philips SPH-2700 ;3


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 16, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Customized Hello Kitty headphones ;3
> 
> Basemodel is the Philips SPH-2700 ;3


Pics!!!


----------



## AetherMaster (Jan 16, 2012)

Bose QC15. Can't hear a thing outside them when they're on. So nice.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jan 16, 2012)

I got these: Panasonic RP-HV152




They great, don't hurt, and DO have powerful sound. Got 'em for 7 bucks.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 16, 2012)

@[member='VVoltz'] hipster!



MeowTheMouse said:


>


Very sweet headset, was also looking into these when I was searching for a new headset.


4-leaf-clover said:


> for music
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hipster too + pretty awesome headset you *bought* . Probably way overpriced though, but I guess it's cool and handy!

I've got Rocat Kave 5.1 for hardcore gaming. AMAZING, best 70 euros (yes, that cheap!) I've ever spent, fits very nicely, music/sounds incredible, headset is cool too, love that you can mute any sound/thing. Impressive!





Got these ones for casual gaming + music, laying upstairs. Does the job.





These are only for music at the moment, when I'm going to work/school, pretty decent.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 16, 2012)

Nothing Beats the Beatz.
By Dre & Gaga. Best headphones are the Beats which are the cans? But the HeartBeats are in ear, noise isolating and portable so  I reccomend them to anyone who has $200 to spend.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 16, 2012)

this is what I use for recording purposes


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 16, 2012)

Like you Vvotls I have been interested recently in high-quality sounding music rather than the crap I had before. Been looking to buy a whole new audio system for my car (imagine these in a cherry red [yeah, cherry red] Chevy Aveo xD).

For home usage I use my Turtle Beach X41's on my PC with my new RCA cable 





For school and on the go for now I use some Skull Candy Ink'd which sound alright and everything, paid like $11 for 2 pair during black Friday! Although unfortunately one side of the last pair broke so...I cut it off 

Right now I'm saving up for some In-Ear Beats by Dr. Dre (as over the head are rather annoying to me and bulky) although I have been wondering about some alternatives. Does anyone have any recommendations for some In-Ear headphones that are $100 but sound as good/better than Beats?


----------



## nando (Jan 16, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Nothing Beats the Beatz.
> By Dre & Gaga. Best headphones are the Beats which are the cans? But the HeartBeats are in ear, noise isolating and portable so  I reccomend them to anyone who has $200 to spend.




you can't be serious. dr dre beats can't compete with headphones in their same price range. for half the price you can buy Shure or Grados which a re a mile better, but they don't pump so much money into marketing as bose or monster. 

at least do a bit of research.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 16, 2012)

Nup, Honestly the heartbeats have the best base I have ever experienced, and I did heaps of research before I bought them.

Thats Just my opinion, no need to start a war.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 17, 2012)

nando said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing Beats the Beatz.
> ...



I have to admit that opinion seems to be shared by true audiophiles.
But for what they do, I think they are worth it, specially since you can get them refurb for 180, which is what I payed.

Personally I think the Beats are great, there seems to be a crowd that really doesn't like the brand, strictly because they claim the hardware does not deliver the quality of sound they claim for what they cost; I think they are great because by being so main stream it has introduced a lot of people to a better quality of sound, maybe not the quality of premium/technical headphones/earphones but it is undeniable that they sound way better than the pair or white earplugs every iPod ships with. They make people spend some money on better headphones, I think that is an achievement.

And also, let's not be hostile, I think this is a good thread to show people and let them know what do you think is the best headphone/earphone; just remember this discussion is heavily is based on personal tastes.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 17, 2012)

nando said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing Beats the Beatz.
> ...


This. A thousand times this. If you think Beats are the "best" they're either the only pair you've owned or you have harmfully messed up ears.


----------



## Damage Inc. (Jan 17, 2012)

I got some PX21's for gaming and the others are not worth mentioning.


----------



## Domination (Jan 17, 2012)

Not a very high end user, these are pretty good for me for now. But I would love to get better earphones, maybe over-ear ones. But I love in-ear ones and they are pretty much all I've used.


----------



## roastable (Jan 17, 2012)

I have these ones right now. For 15$ they're definitely not bad, and get the job done. A good feature is that they are able to be stuffed virtually anywhere. But this is a double-edged sword since they are annoying as hell when you wear them around your neck.
I am totally looking for an upgrade though.






Wish I had these for show though


----------



## xxNathanxx (Jan 17, 2012)

Beatz are the worst headphones ever. They make my ears bleed. I am disgusted by the mere fact they exist.

Outdoors:





Indoors:





The HD280's are great, the HD800's are the best.


----------



## Judas18 (Jan 17, 2012)

Outdoors I wear





And indoors/college I wear





I use Beats Pro for college 'cause they're nice to listen to the music that I make.


----------



## Todderbert (Jan 17, 2012)

Walmart $10.


----------



## nico445 (Jan 17, 2012)

I Use these for mixing and when i'm behind my computer.
for outdoors and school i use some earphones from kanen (from dx). can't be bothered to spend much on them because or i lose them or they break


----------



## CCNaru (Jan 18, 2012)

Todderbert said:


> Walmart $10.




How long did that last you? I use $10 earphones quite often but ifrogz are just downright terrible.


----------



## klim28 (Jan 18, 2012)

I want Heartbeats by Lady Gaga but its too expensive here @[email protected] And counterfeits are very abundant.

Protip : Stay away from Skull Candy haha


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 18, 2012)

I have been hearing good things about Wicked Audio since they showed up in CES 2011, so I decided to take a shot at these. I couldn't decide what color I wanted, so I got both.









I use these on my Xbox 360




And I bought these for my mother for her laptop


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 18, 2012)

mp3 player headphones







tv headphones







computer headphones / mic







and funny thing, I got all these headphones for free


----------



## Todderbert (Jan 18, 2012)

CCNaru said:


> Todderbert said:
> 
> 
> > Walmart $10.
> ...


Over a year now and they get about 20 hours a week use, no problems yet.


----------



## Zerousen (Jan 18, 2012)

I got these for Christmas (Ironically, a holiday I don't celebrate). 

They're pretty nice, although you can get some nice earphones for 70$ that sound great (possibly even better) compared to some of the earphones that cost more than 100$, they're called Klipsch S4s or something,


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jan 18, 2012)

AetherMaster said:


> Bose QC15. Can't hear a thing outside them when they're on. So nice.


Have AE2i headphones, same manufacturer.
Considering QC 15s in the future.


----------



## mrtofu (Jan 18, 2012)

deleted


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 20, 2012)

Never mind.


----------



## SilentRevolt (Jan 20, 2012)

Sennheiser HD428


----------



## Originality (Jan 26, 2012)

I've cycled through quite a few headphones in the past couple months, courtesy of Apple's exchange service. Finally settled on these:




Incase Sonic. I really like the type of sound it produces compared to the others I've worn, even if it doesn't insulate noise as much as the others. They are also, by far, the most comfortable headphones I've ever worn, including professional studio headphones used by the BBC (I'll be damned if I can remember what model/make they were though).

Otherwise I have a pair of Sennheiser PMX 60 II, which produces awesome sound but has no insulation at all:




EDIT: In the past I've also owned some Skull Candy headphones (which are the most uncomfortable I've ever worn, but they did last a good 3 years) and various earphones. Never liked earphones, since my ears are the wrong shape for them and they keep falling out. Same with in-earphones.


----------



## Bloodangel (Jan 26, 2012)

I have these for gaming... mic folds up into the headet out of the way.
And for music on the go.. i use my standard apple earphones


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Feb 4, 2012)

About to switch from some generic JVC that died after a month to some Sennheiser CX300 Eco's.




Wonder if it's worth the extra few quid for the black 301's though


----------



## Depravo (Feb 4, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


> jamesaa said:
> 
> 
> > I also have these but don't use them often as after a couple of hours they start to feel uncomfortable as they press my glasses into the side of my head:
> ...


Me three.

I'm currently after a pair of those over-the-ear hook 'sports' type earphones to replace my stock Sansa earphones. The right one comes loose if I so much as blink or breathe.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 4, 2012)

Sennheiser HD558 headphones, for general use. Best damn headphones for the price, ever.

I have a pretty nice Logitech headset for PC gaming and console gaming use. Sound quality ain't bad and the mic works great. Though of course the sound doesn't have shit on my headphones.


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 4, 2012)

I use these





Sony In-Ear Headphones with in-line volume control for iPods. The actual code for them is really long: MDREX38IPB.CE7
Probably not the best headphones but they work well enough for me and my iPod. I use activator to map skip track to the volume controls and I never have to take my iPod out of my pocket


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Skullcandy* *ICON - *pretty fancy as I don't usually buy headphones that exceed $20. These were worth it though as they simply look rad and the sound's relatively good considering the price. That said, I do have to change the jack, it's sort of "loose" now due to wear-and-tear and I don't want that. Gotta get one of'em heavy-duty ones and solder it nicely. Another nice touch are the exchangable decals - I'm using the lower ones.


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 5, 2012)

LOL why are people posting pictures of the default ipod headphones and cheap £2 stuff XD

i use these, they cost me around £40 and do the job good enough.






even if i could afford the beats (which i can) i wouldn't buy them because they are not worth the money compared to decent headphones that cost much less, people buy beats just to look cool when they are outside.


----------



## Depravo (Feb 5, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> LOL why are people posting pictures of the default ipod headphones and cheap £2 stuff XD


Maybe because that's what those people use to listen to their music. Perhaps you misunderstood the thread title.


----------



## mameks (Feb 11, 2012)

Sennheiser CX 270's ; some random NTL's and Sony MDR-AS30Gs ^^
I also have these: Sennheser RS 110 II's


----------



## Koopa Troopa (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## mameks (Feb 11, 2012)

O hai troll


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Love my earbuds.  These are Bose Mie2i.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 27, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> I have been hearing good things about Wicked Audio since they showed up in CES 2011, so I decided to take a shot at these. I couldn't decide what color I wanted, so I got both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As far as the Wicked Audio cans go, they suck! one pair broke within a week. Snapped at the adjustment band. Audio quality is good for $12, but the build quality is questionable at best.


----------



## Creqaw (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm cheap so these:




Were somewhere in the 20 euro range.


----------



## Zane (Feb 27, 2012)

The ones that came with my Iphone 4.


----------



## Splych (Mar 22, 2012)

xist said:


> -snip-
> 
> Sennheiser HD 25-1 II's. I considered the ATH-M50's but these seemed like a better option for both SQ and portability. I never thought i'd ever spent over £100 on headphones....


Were they worth the money? And how's comfortability + durability + weight? I did my own research on headphones and I came across choosing between those and the Sony MDR-7506.



NahuelDS said:


> this is what I use for recording purposes
> -snip-


Outside of recording, can you bring them outside of a working environment? I've also considered these since I've read good reviews on them and they're cheaper than the Sennheiser HD 25-1 II.


----------



## J3LL0 (Mar 22, 2012)

Pioneer hdj 500s


----------



## Icealote (Mar 22, 2012)

What I'm using are Seinheisers at the moment.
This is what I'm getting now


----------



## xist (Mar 22, 2012)

Splych said:


> Were they worth the money? And how's comfortability + durability + weight? I did my own research on headphones and I came across choosing between those and the Sony MDR-7506.



It depends what you want them for, what you're playing music on, how that music is encoded and what music you're listening to....which in essence highlights that they're doing a good job (as on cheaper headphones i've never noticed as much difference between sources). Of course paying that much money for a pair of headphones is somewhat nuts and even if they complimented me on my taste in music after i finished listening to every album, i'd still feel a bit awful for spending so much. However, these are a solid pair of well performing headphones and i don't regret getting them....i certainly don't need to worry about new headphones for anything other than easy listening at home (i'd want an open back pair with a larger soundstage and more comfort).

They're not uncomfortable, but i'm somewhat used to supra-aural headphones. However, i have noticed that sometimes when i'm wearing glasses they can sit uncomfortably until i adjust my glasses sides. due to the pressure on my ear-glasses-head. Lack of comfort never really enters the equation for me - i read the same warnings about them clamping down but generally they're fine. And they isolate outside sound wonderfully....even better than my previous Sennheiser noise cancelling phones.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 22, 2012)

Got some Klipsch s4's a month or 2 ago, they work wonderfully and I hope to keep them for a loong long time.


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 22, 2012)

Splych said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > this is what I use for recording purposes
> ...


it's a plain eq headphone used for mixing/mastering music.... you won't get any bass boost, so movies and games fx sounds dont get any benefit from it, besides the high quallity sound. If you gonna use it to listening music, make sure the eq of your player it's turned off because that defeats the purpose of these headphones.

you can get a good headphone that will do the job for much less... it all depends on what you want to use it


----------



## Kurems (Mar 22, 2012)

*AKG K701 *- For my home use only


----------



## Splych (Mar 23, 2012)

xist said:


> They're not uncomfortable, but i'm somewhat used to supra-aural headphones. However, i have noticed that sometimes when i'm wearing glasses they can sit uncomfortably until i adjust my glasses sides. due to the pressure on my ear-glasses-head. Lack of comfort never really enters the equation for me - i read the same warnings about them clamping down but generally they're fine. And they isolate outside sound wonderfully....even better than my previous Sennheiser noise cancelling phones.


That's good to read for me! You've pretty much answered all my questions so thanks for the reply!



NahuelDS said:


> it's a plain eq headphone used for mixing/mastering music.... you won't get any bass boost, so movies and games fx sounds dont get any benefit from it, besides the high quallity sound. If you gonna use it to listening music, make sure the eq of your player it's turned off because that defeats the purpose of these headphones.
> 
> you can get a good headphone that will do the job for much less... it all depends on what you want to use it


Not too interested in heavy bass but I see what your saying. Listening to soft rock may pose a problem for the lack of bass so I will reconsider. When you say good headphones that will do the job, what do you have in mind? I would mostly use them for listening to music outside of me home, so they'll have to be not too heavy in terms of weight.


----------



## Bently (Mar 23, 2012)

Sony MDR-EX10LP, decent $30 earbuds.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Mar 23, 2012)

Anyone who spends more than $100 on headphones is an idiot.


----------



## Arsic (Mar 23, 2012)

Monster Turbines, that reminds me, I need to abuse the lifetime warranty because they broke and it wasn't easy to break them...


----------



## Jugarina (Mar 23, 2012)

When your a doctor It just feels natural.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 23, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Anyone who spends more than $100 on headphones is *either* an idiot *or an audiophile*.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Mar 23, 2012)

They were cheap but they sound pretty dec.


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 23, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Anyone who spends more than $100 on headphones is an idiot.


Why's that? That's like saying anyone who purchased a Macbook (~$1700) is an idiot. Just because people want to have expensive things does not make them an idiot.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Mar 23, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> pyromaniac123 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who spends more than $100 on headphones is an idiot.
> ...



Notice how I said headphones not expensive things in general. Macbooks just look pretty and have different software.


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 23, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Notice how I said headphones not expensive things in general. Macbooks just look pretty and have different software.


Sure is double standard in here. Also:


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Mar 23, 2012)

Twiffles said:


> pyromaniac123 said:
> 
> 
> > Notice how I said headphones not expensive things in general. Macbooks just look pretty and have different software.
> ...



I meant expensive headphones.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 23, 2012)

Creative Aurvana Live! They're super comfortable and sound great for the price I paid.







Spoiler: Though if I had the money, I would get these


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 23, 2012)

Splych said:


> Not too interested in heavy bass but I see what your saying. Listening to soft rock may pose a problem for the lack of bass so I will reconsider. When you say good headphones that will do the job, what do you have in mind? I would mostly use them for listening to music outside of me home, so they'll have to be not too heavy in terms of weight.


If you're gonna use it for listening music outside, you can go with in-ear headphones. They're good at isolating outside noises, very light, and you can find good ones at decents prices.  I can't recommend a specific one since it has been a while since I use any of those.

I always found kind of ridiculous people using those big recording headphones on the street. But if you wanna go big I recommend you this one:


Spoiler


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Mar 23, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> anyone who purchased a Macbook (~$1700) is an idiot.





Spoiler: Warning: my opinion.



Pretty much.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 24, 2012)

Creqaw said:


> I'm cheap so these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here.

I love good sounding headphones, but I totally detest wearing them after max 1 hour. Guess I should stop investing in them and turn to earbuds, or get some more confy ones (anyone has got any suggestions on this? need UBER-confy ones, thx).


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 24, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Anyone who spends more than $100 on headphones is an idiot.


http://www.sennheiserusa.com/dynamic-stereo-headphones-high-sound-quality_500319

ROFL


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Mar 24, 2012)

I just have the black solo beats. got them because everyone in college has them and i wanted to fit in


----------



## kthnxshwn (Mar 24, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Anyone who spends more than $100 on headphones is an idiot.


I honestly haven't laughed this hard at anything on this site ever before. Thank you.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Mar 24, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> pyromaniac123 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who spends more than $100 on headphones is an idiot.
> ...



I don't know whether to be insulted or grateful.


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 24, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> http://www.sennheiserusa.com/dynamic-stereo-headphones-high-sound-quality_500319


The HD 800s are small time.





This is the Wadia 861SE. A $10,000 _CD player_.


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 25, 2012)

Twiffles said:


> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.sennheise...-quality_500319
> ...


....does it also come with a car?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 25, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Twiffles said:
> 
> 
> > CrimzonEyed said:
> ...



With platinum rims and a gold-plated hooker?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 25, 2012)

klim28 said:


> Senheisser CX 500


----------



## naglaro00 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hurts my head after an hour though


----------



## gifi4 (Mar 25, 2012)

king_leo said:


> Turtle Beach Ear force px21 *Headset* (It has a mic, on the left side, Bad angle :3)
> There pretty awesome Quality wise


I actually just bought the same headset the other day, cost me $117
Worth it IMO, esspecially after using $10 earphones, the quality rise is AMAZING.
The only difference is mine is red and yours is blue? Mines all rounded for PC, PS3 and XBOX 360 but sadly USB powered. I use iPod earphones that I got off my brother for when I'm out and about.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 26, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Creqaw said:
> 
> 
> > I'm cheap so these:
> ...


http://www.amazon.com/Creative-EF0060-Aurvana-Live-Headphones/dp/B000ZJZ7OA/


TehSkull said:


> Creative Aurvana Live! They're *super comfortable* and sound great for the price I paid.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Mar 26, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > Twiffles said:
> ...


If you know where to get a car for 10K that comes with both of these things, please let me know.


----------



## Terminator02 (Mar 26, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Creqaw said:
> 
> 
> > I'm cheap so these:
> ...


You may want to check this out. It's a giant thread that has reviews for tons of full-sized headphones. There's a chart near the bottom that summarizes the reviews.

And to the people who buy Beats, realize you're paying a premium purely for the brand and style. Their marketing of saying that Beats offers true studio quality sound is totally bullcrap. There are always headphones out there are offer better performance for a lower price than Beats (this goes for Souls too, and whatever 50 cent's brand is).


----------



## raulpica (Mar 26, 2012)

Terminator02 said:


> You may want to check this out. It's a giant thread that has reviews for tons of full-sized headphones. There's a chart near the bottom that summarizes the reviews.


Totally awesome. Mad props, man. I'll certainly use this


----------



## emugirl1994 (Mar 26, 2012)

Not my headphones, but a friend let me borrow them for 2 months. Currently using the Beats Solo HD. Once I save up enough money, I wanna get the SOL Republic Track HDs since according to everyone on Best Buy it's a better buy.


----------



## Creqaw (Mar 27, 2012)

emugirl1994 said:


> (...) since according to everyone on Best Buy it's a better buy.


Isn't Best Buy a supermarket chain (no clue, no Best Buy here)? If so, I wouldn't exactly trust reviews from a supermarket chain. I would check some more reliable sources.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 27, 2012)

Creqaw said:


> emugirl1994 said:
> 
> 
> > (...) since according to everyone on Best Buy it's a better buy.
> ...



It's a chain of Electronics shops, and your original assumption is correct. I wouldn't trust anything Best Buy says either.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 27, 2012)

Creqaw said:


> emugirl1994 said:
> 
> 
> > (...) since according to everyone on Best Buy it's a better buy.
> ...



Nah, here in the US BestBuy is a large electronics retailer.



> I would check some more reliable sources.



As would I still.  Seldom have I found the word of a BestBuy employee useful.  Part of the reason I can't stand going there.

Edit - 

Edit 2 -

and, these:






Sennheiser CX-150.  Good, a damn good $20 spent at FYE, but I need something better.

Maybe I don't.  When I am listening to music, it is either in my car, over my Yamaha home theater system that I got for my PC, or my Turtle Beach XL1 headset when the rest of the house is sleeping.  Only if I am not on Skype with my girlfriend at night do I switch to actual headphones.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 27, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Creqaw said:
> 
> 
> > emugirl1994 said:
> ...




You can get a pair of Sennheiser HD202s, if you're looking for something other than earbuds.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 27, 2012)

emugirl1994 said:


> Once I save up enough money, I wanna get the SOL Republic Track HDs since according to everyone on Best Buy it's a better buy.


That's just gross, dude.
http://www.head-fi.o...republic-tracks
Key lines:


> At the price of MSRP of $99.99 there are many other significantly better headphones you could pick out that would sound incredibly better compared to the Tracks headphones though I would recommend these to a bass head.





> I believe the v10 sound engine in the Tracks HD solve the problems of the flat Mids and Highs the standard Tracks have, so the Tracks HD should be worth trying out if a retail store near you has them on their demo display. The HD's sound exactly the same, the HD's were just a tad louder when I was comparing them side by side. Build quality is a bit better on the HD's, only difference.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 27, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> plasma dragon007 said:
> 
> 
> > Re:Sennheiser CX-150s
> ...



Actually, there is a pair of over the ear Sony noise canceling headphones on clearance at work.  If they get cheaper (Yeah, I'm a cheapass) I might very well pick them up.  I love my old Sony MDR-NC22 noise canceling earbuds, I tipped a coworker onto a pair of newer model ones that sound even better, so I would be quite interested to try an over the ear set.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 27, 2012)

Unless im running. Then i have this.


----------



## emugirl1994 (Mar 28, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> emugirl1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Once I save up enough money, I wanna get the SOL Republic Track HDs since according to everyone on Best Buy it's a better buy.
> ...



Thanks for the insight everyone! I thought SOL was slightly celebrity endorsed since on their YouTube page they have Steve Aoki using their headphones. Well if these aren't worth my money, do any of you know about the Fanny Wang 1000s (On Ear Wangs)? Saw some reviews on YouTube saying they beat out even the Beats Studio headphones.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 28, 2012)

emugirl1994 said:


> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> > emugirl1994 said:
> ...



In the future, let that be your queue to pay extra caution rofl.  THings that are "celebrity endorsed" tend to be either garbage or horrendously overpriced.  If you want good over the ear headphones, look into some ones that DJs use. They're not gonna bullshit with "oh this is better than this because it costs more", though each DJ will have his/her own personal preference.  But they need _good_ headphones to do their job right.

In fact, my friend who is a DJ did pick up a pair of Sennheiser headphones a few months back, and iirc they _were_ the HD202s that TwinRetro mentioned.  He loves them, and I thought they sounded pretty damn good too.


----------



## XAlexBlitz209X (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 28, 2012)

Those were my fave headphones that I had, best headphones I ever had in terms of confort, they cost me around 75€ at the time (got them like 3 years ago or so), they're from Audio Technica, however I lost them last year and have been using some Skullcandy headphones untill I find those in stores again (they're out of stock everywhere, even online).


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 28, 2012)

Tomorrow I'll have to post and rate all of my headphones.

Those AudioTechnica ones look SICK.  How good did they sound?


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Mar 28, 2012)

Sennheiser HD 555 headphones.


Spoiler


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 28, 2012)

So.  These are my headphones.

Some random Wicked Audio brand earbuds I don't remember the model of (the white ones at the top left) - came bundled with the Wicked Audio Reverb headphones at the very right.  These earbuds are absolute garbage.

Below that, Samsung headset - came with my phone (CDMA/LTE Samsung Galaxy Nexus on Verizon).  Pretty crap, only use them for talking since they have a built in microphone.

Next to that - Apple iPod earbuds.  Came with my 80GB iPod Classic (black).  Verdict - they're Apple headphones.  They're not good.

Top - Sony MDR-NC22 - Listed around $100, but picked em up for $30 when I got em a few years back on clearance at Target.  A little lacking in bass, but everything else sounds pretty good.  That brick is the noise canceling module that takes a AAA battery, it blocks out so much outside sound.  Love these headphones, I had used them for years.

Below them - Sennheiser NX150 - picked em up for $20 at FYE.  superpowered bass, unusually loud highs.  Mids sound pretty good.  I do love the bass on these, but the shrill highs force me to use an EQ to drop them a bit most of the time.  Still do like these quite a bit, one of my favorite pairs.

Next - Turtle Beach XL1 - $40, use them at night when everyone is sleeping and I am not and I am on Skype with my girlfriend.  Mic sounds good, these sound mediocre overall, though.  Bass is weak, highs are weak, mids aren't too bad.  Ironically, I have barely used these for gaming XD

Next - Wicked Audio Reverb - $20, came with those white earbuds.  Good bit of bass, weak highs and fair mids though.  Really short cord.  Speakers rattle in these though which is really annoying.  Don't use em since I got the Turtle Beach headset.

Not shows - Skullcandy Ink'd (white).  My dad uses these for the gym, I've forfeitted them to him.  They're Skullcandy's, which means they're good but not great.  An inordinate amount of bass, which is good for dubstep and not much else.

Edit - who want's to play a game of "Name what's on Plasma's desk"? XD


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Dangy (Mar 28, 2012)

Love these things.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm too embarrassed by my headphones now, but they're an old pair of Sony headphones from the 90s. I think they might be at least 15-20 years old...maybe more.


----------



## Terminator02 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> I'm too embarrassed by my headphones now, but they're an old pair of Sony headphones from the 90s. I think they might be at least 15-20 years old...maybe more.


Just because they're old doesn't mean they're crap, unless they are crap.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 29, 2012)

Terminator02 said:


> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> > I'm too embarrassed by my headphones now, but they're an old pair of Sony headphones from the 90s. I think they might be at least 15-20 years old...maybe more.
> ...




If they're the ones that came with the Walkman, yeah they're pretty much crap.


----------



## Zombie_X (Mar 29, 2012)

Yo guys,

Here's a little back story on me: I am an audiophile, probably much more than people on these boards are. Looking through this thread I don't see many good headphones, no disrespect or insults intended. There are some good ones such as Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic, Audio Technica, but stuff like Beats and Skullcandy aren't that good.

I buy gear that cost more than a game system, to give an example I would say my most expensive headphone is double the price of three brand new PS3's.

You can view all my gear from: http://www.head-fi.o.../87897/zombie-x

Here's a few images of my stuff. *WARNING: Prepare to be shocked!*






































And lastly...


----------



## Devin (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Todderbert (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm a retro fan myself.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 29, 2012)

Todderbert said:


> I'm a retro fan myself.




Damn, and I thought I was retro for owning a pair of Porta-pros.


----------



## Zombie_X (Mar 29, 2012)

Most retro headphones such as above are of 2000Ohm-4000Ohm rating. They are insanely hard to drive well and were designed to be used around tube gear such as old tube radio's. The reason they work better with tubes is because tubes put out a high output voltage.

The general rule is the lower the impedance, the more current you need. The higher the impedance, the more voltage you need. You couldn't use these on a Zune at all because of how much voltage they need. Your Zune would be drained dry in no time at all. That's why you need a headphone amplifier for these models, but no headphone amp on the market can drive these well. 

For lower impedance gear you require more current than voltage. So as long as your headphone has a high sensitivity rating and a low impedance of 40Ohms or lower then you should be fine. There are exceptions such as low impedance and low sensitivity (AKG K701) and then in turn they need a lot more current and a higher voltage swing...

Oh I rambled on...


----------



## Todderbert (Mar 29, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Todderbert said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a retro fan myself.
> ...



I own four crystal sets and enjoying listening to them on cloudy nights.


----------



## Zombie_X (Mar 29, 2012)

Todderbert said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Todderbert said:
> ...



Nice, using them on a tube radio right?


----------



## DSGamer64 (Mar 29, 2012)

I used to have the same Shure earbuds that Zombie_X has, however they wore out after a couple of years of heavy use, but they were great. I am using a pair of Bose IE2 earbuds. Before I had the Shure headphones, I had the original IE1's for a while before I lost them (which was about 4 years ago). I don't mind the IE2's but they distort with Apple audio players at maximum volume, which bothers me that they lack the headroom for the price. Oh well, eventually I plan on getting a pair of better headphones.


----------



## Todderbert (Mar 29, 2012)

Zombie_X said:


> Todderbert said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...


Pure crystal set, no amplification or power source.


----------



## chains_of_androm (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Ralph Steven (Jan 27, 2014)

I really love Pure Monster Sound Feature


----------

